# June topwater muskie Video Clip!



## Jonnysuperfly (Apr 11, 2006)

Watch this Clip Great Slow motion hit later in the clip the water is warmer this year looks like this on came out of a foot and a half of water!
http://www.fishfever.com/node/148


----------



## shawnk (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice find! Hate to be the guy who stood there for hours with a camera to catch that footage... Guess if your in good waters it might only take a couple of minutes


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Sweet video!! water in that video clips looks very familiar to me 8) Great video keep em coming.!!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ya those are fun when they do that. Have had many including one that would have gone in the 50's poke a viper, sent the lure back at me but got to see the whole fish. Wish I was out there rihgt now doing it


----------

